# dann wird das was mit uns



## Blixa

Hallo Leute:

Ich verstehe  nicht "das was" in diesem Satzt, können Sie mir helfen, der Begriff zu verstanden?

"Dein Bild ist gar nicht so schlecht, setz mal noch einen Brille auf, dann wird das was
mit uns"

Wäre es wie?: Tu foto no es tan mala, agregamos unos lentes y eso es todo?

Vielen Dank!
Blixa.


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Casi-casi...
"mit uns wird das was" - colloquial para "ligar", "llegar a ser una pareja"

"Tu foto no es tan mala, ponte unas gafas y luego ya ligarémos"

Saludos,
Susana


----------



## Blixa

Vielen Dank wieder für Ihre Hilfe, Susana


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Un placer, Blixa. 
Se me ocurrió que quizás debería a~nadir que "etwas werden" se usa en un sentido mucho mas amplio, mas o menos como "salir bien", "evolver", "tener resultado/exito", según contexto. 
Por ejemplo: 
Haciendo progreso en manualidades o renovando una casa, podrías decir "Allmählich wird's was" (ya empieza a salir bien; ya se ve que están progresando las obras)
De un estudiante que no no se esfuerza: "Aus dem wird nix/nichts" (Ése no llegará a nada), aún más pesimista: "Aus dem wird nie was" (Ése nunca llegara a nada)
De un estudiante que trabaja mucho: "Aus dem/der wird mal was" (Ése tendrá mucho exito en su vida)
Despues de una entrevista fatal para un trabajo: "Das wird nix/nichts" (No me darán el contrato)
No sé si queda más clara la cosa?


----------



## Blixa

Hola Susana!

uff, de verdad te agradezco estas aclaraciones, hay un montón de frases en alemán que no encuentras en el diccionario y esta es una de ellas. La clave es entonces "etwas warden"


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Sí, "etwas werden" es la clave 
Y créeme, yo con el castellano tengo los mismos problemas...


----------



## Blixa

aber zum Glück haben wir Forums


----------



## osa_menor

"Foren"


----------

